# Was kann in den "ExTeich" ?



## hannes0869 (15. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag,
wir hatten bis jetzt einen kleinen MiniTeich. Also so eine "Schale" mit ca. 200 Liter zum einbuddeln.

Nun soll ein größerer Teich kommen. Den kleinen würden wir aber gerne an Ort und Stelle lassen. Nur was kann da rein ?   Die Fische sollen ja dann in den größeren Teich.

Hat jemand ne Idee oder Anregungen ?

Danke


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2015)

Wie wäre es mit einem hübschen Moorbeet mit ein paar fleischfressenden Pflanzen...

Der ganze Aufbau: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/moorbeet-in-der-zinkwanne-2.17932/


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Nur ein paar Pflanzen. __ Molche , __ Libellen und ähnliches kommt von selber.


----------



## hannes0869 (15. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Das mit den Molchen kam mir auch in den Sinn. Aber wenn ich welche reinsetze, dann hauen die ja wieder ab. 

Was sollten denn für Pflanzen rein ?  Und wie tief das Wasser ?  Nur ein paar cm, oder ca. 40 cm wie er eben befüllt ist.


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Molche , __ Libellen und ähnliches kommt von selber.


Also nicht reinsetzen - abwarten.
Wenn du kein Moorbeet machen möchtest (habe ich auch gemacht und es ist wirklich interessant und schön), würde ich das kleine Becken mit 40cm Wasserstand füllen, als Substrat zwei Schaufeln Gartenerde (müsstest du dann ja zur Genüge haben - nach den Schachtarbeiten für den neuen Teich) hinein und dann dem eigenen Geschmack folgen. Ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, etc.), vielleicht ein Kleinseerose, etwas höherwachsendes wie __ Hechtkraut oder __ Froschlöffel, Tannenwedel, __ Tausendblatt, etc.
Falls du noch keine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit für hinein gefallene Tiere hast: einen schönen Ast als Dekoelement und Rettungsausstieg oder eine kleine Fachwasserzone mit Hilfe von Steinen hochstapeln. In die könntest du dann auch noch Pflanzen wie Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Bachbunge, Sumpfhelmkraut , __ Wasserminze, etc. pflanzen.
Du siehst: Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.
petra


----------



## hannes0869 (15. Juli 2015)

So, habe nun ein wenig mal gelesen und die Idee mit dem Moorbeet gefällt mir doch ganz gut.  Es gibt ja auch im Netz genügend anregung und Tipps. Aber eine Frage noch mal vorweg. Wie sieht es im Winter aus ? Müssen die ganzen Pflanzen dann umgesiedelt werden , oder gibt es "winterharte" __ fleischfressende Pflanzen ?


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2015)

Es gibt genug winterharte Moorbeetpflanzen (auch fleischfressende...) ich habe nur solche. Also einfach stehen lassen und den Frühling abwarten.
petra


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2015)

Meine bleiben auch draussen.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2015)

Im Vordergrund ist mein Moorbeet....nur mit winterharten zum Teil fleischfressende...Pflanzen.
Kann noch was rein. Wenn ich das passende finde.


----------



## hannes0869 (15. Aug. 2015)

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4e145d-1439627534.jpg

Guten Morgen, nächste Woche soll es losgehen mit dem Moorbeet. Anbei mal zwei Fotos von dem ExTeich. Ca. 1,40m x 0,50m (125 Liter).

Ich würde gerne bunte "fleischfressende, winterharte" Pflanzen reintun.  Ich dachte an vier bis fünf Stück. Welche würden sich gut machen ? Und passt die Menge ?  Würde mich über ein paar Pflanzennamen freuen. Danke

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=144d5b-1439627406.jpg


----------



## pema (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hannes,
das leere Teichbecken und die Umgebung sehen doch schon mal super aus.
Als Pflanzen für den Anfang würde ich dir __ Schlauchpflanzen (Saccarenia...), __ Sonnentau (Drosera...) und __ Fettkraut (Pinguicala grandiflora) als fleischfressende empfehlen. Es gibt verschiedene Sorten auf dem Markt. Die Schlauchpflanzen sind verhältnissmäßig robust und auch meist schon größer. Der Sonnentau braucht so seine Zeit und ist - wie viele Moorbeetpflanzen - eher kleinwüchsig. Wirklich 'bunt' sind die allerdings nicht. Der Sonnentau blüht weiß (aber - wie die ganze Pflanze - ziemlich klein) und die Schlauchpflanzen haben...wenn sie blühen...ein Spektrum von rot bis grünlich-gelb. (So wie die ganze Pflanze auch). Das Fettkraut blüht ähnlich eines Veilchens.
Etwas Buntes für's Auge ist dann eher z.B. die __ Moorlilie (Helonias bullata) und der __ Lungenenzian (Gentiana pneumonanthe). Die blühen sehr schön, fressen allerdings keine Insekten.
Mal so als erste Orientierung:
http://www.wassergarten-versand.de/29020212031/moorbeetpflanzen-seite-2.
Da die Moorbeetpflanzen meist sehr langsam wachsen könntest du ruhig von jeder Art die du haben willst, mehr als ein Exemplar kaufen.
Außerdem würde ich dir noch Trichophorum alpinum (Alpenwollgras) empfehlen. Es sieht sehr schön aus, blüht schön und lange und wuchert nicht so wie die anderen Wollgrassorten.
petra


----------



## hannes0869 (16. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen und herzlichen Dank für die Antwort und Ideen.

Sollte ich in die Teichwanne ein paar Löcher bohren, so das Wasser abfließen kann ?


----------



## misudapi (16. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hannes,
ich habe bei meinen 3 kleinen Moorbeetkübel auch Löcher rein gebohrt.(90l Speisfässer). Mehrere Löcher 10 cm unterhalb der Oberkannte. Das reicht damit das überschüssige Wasser ablaufen kann.
Ich weiß nicht woher du kommst. Aber in Essen ist an 12-13.09 in Gruga-Park ein Pflanzen-Raritäten -Pflanzenmarkt. Dort bekommst du massenweise die winterharten Moorbeetpflanzen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2015)

Hannes,

mein Moorbeetchen hat keine Löcher. In den letzten Jahren war öfter Wasser nachfüllen gefragt. Wirklich übergelaufen ist es nur ein, zweimal.


----------



## pema (16. Aug. 2015)

hannes0869 schrieb:


> Sollte ich in die Teichwanne ein paar Löcher bohren, so das Wasser abfließen kann ?


Kommt darauf an, wo du die Löcher bohren willst.
Am Boden auf keinen Fall...zu wenig Wasser ist in einem Moorbeet ein viel größeres Problem als zu viel Wasser.
Ich habe, damit bei Dauerregen die Pflanzen nicht ertrinken (sind sie vorher aber auch nicht), mit Hilfe von Ästen und entsprechend geformten Wurzeln einige Pflanze auf ein 'Hochbeet' gestellt. D.h., ich habe an einigen Stellen des Moorbeetes den Torf mit Hilfe von Ästen zu kleinen Erhöhungen geformt. (Ohne Äste etc. läuft der nasse Torf ja einfach nach unten weg). Also habe ich jetzt auch im oberen Bereich des Moorbeetes keine Löcher.
Das mit den Löchern zum Wasserablauf im oberen Bereich funktioniert aber eigentlich auch nur dann, wenn du eine Art Drainage verlegst. Ansonsten läuft dir mehr Wasser in dein Moorbeetbecken rein als raus.
Aber unten im Becken...keine Löcher. Da soll ja das Wasserreservoir für den ganzen Rest stehen.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2015)

Wasserspeicher im Beet nicht vergessen.


----------



## hannes0869 (18. Aug. 2015)

So, Pflanzen sind bestellt. Stelle dann mal Fotos ein 

@Tottobas:  Mit Wasserspeicher meinst Du die umgedrehten Töpfe ?


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2015)

hannes0869 schrieb:


> Mit Wasserspeicher meinst Du die umgedrehten Töpfe ?


Genau die meint er


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2015)

Christine kennt mich aber schon gut.


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2015)

Christine hat auch umgedrehte Töpfe


----------



## hannes0869 (19. Aug. 2015)

So, die Matschepampe / Moorbeeterde ist eingefüllt.

Folgende Fragen sind noch offen :

Soll ich den "Teich" noch weiter mit Erde auffüllen ?  Wollte ein paar cm freilassen oben zum Rand hin und dann würde ich oberhalb der Erde gerne ein paar Löcher reinbohren. Wasser würde nur rauslaufen aber nicht reinlaufen.

An den zwei Stellen im Teich (rot gekennzeichnet) ist es wohl nicht ratsam Moorbeetpflanzen zu setzen, weil es dort ja nicht so tief ist. Was könnte dort gepflanzt / als "Deko" hin ?
Zur Nor kommen da Mini Gartenzwerge hin 

Ebenso vor dem Teich (auch rot gekennzeichnet). Oder jemand ne andere Idee ?   Farn , wie er ansonsten um den Teich drum herum ist, soll da nicht hin, damit ich das "Moor" besser shen kann.

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=b1bf4e-1439994503.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=666bcf-1439994535.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=8befb6-1439994627.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=dd569d-1439994657.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=209760-1439994691.jpg


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2015)

Hast du denn nun die umgedrehten Pötte drin? Ich würde das Ding voll machen bis oben hin. Und auch in den Buchten, die du markiert hast, auffüllen. Auch da wachsen Moorbeetpflanzen, einige sind recht klein, wie die __ Sonnentau-Arten z.B. Lass das mit den Löchern nach. Das bisschen, das da mal überlaufen könnte, tut dem Garten nicht weh.


----------



## hannes0869 (19. Aug. 2015)

Klar...die Pötte sind drin. Sechs oder sieben Stück.  Oki... dann lass ich die Löcher mal weg


----------



## pema (19. Aug. 2015)

Hannes,
erst einmal: ich hoffe du meinst mit Erde: reinen Torf. Denn nur der gehört in ein Moorbeet.
Nach den Fotos zu urteilen hast du noch mind. 10cm bis zum Rand. Füll die Teichwanne völlig mit Torf...der setzt sich sowieso noch im Laufe der Zeit. Normalerweise soll man erst einmal mind. 14 Tage warten mit der Bepflanzung...eben weil sich der nasse Torf noch setzt und man dann noch nachlegen muss (habe ich allerdings auch nicht gemacht).
Ich habe fast überall im Moorbeet nur knapp 15cm Torf - das reicht für die meisten Pflanzen völlig aus. Gerade die Fleischfresser verwurzeln kaum...sie bekommen ihre Nährstoffe über die Insekten - nicht über Wurzeln im Substrat. Im Torf sind nämlich so gut wie keine Nährstoffe.
Und die Löcher solltest du dir - wie schon geschrieben - sparen.

Was hast du denn jetzt für Pflanzen gekauft. Mach mal ein paar Fotos (und benutze doch einfach das Forenprogramm zu hochladen).
petra


----------



## hannes0869 (19. Aug. 2015)

Hey .. also, mit Erde meine ich natürlich reinen Torf (ca. 25%) und größtenteils Moorbeeterde PH Wert  4 bis 5 (ca.75%). Habe ich beides von der Reiffeisen.

Nö...ich warte auch nicht... ... morgen wird gepflanzt... wenn sie denn morgen ankommen die Pflanzen.  Und klar... Fotos gibt es dann. 

Forenprogramm ist, nehme ich mal an, unten rechts Datei hochladen.... ?

Was mach ich aber, wenn ich so wie Du, mit der Bepflanzeung nicht warten kann und der Torf / die Erde sich noch setzt ?   Noch mal vorsichtig nachfüllen ?

Achso... falls es zu viele Pflanzen sind... (kann durchaus sein das ich zu viel bestellt habe)  habe ich noch mal eine Zinkwanne.

Wie weit müssen die Pflanzen auseinander gesetzt werden ?


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2015)

hannes0869 schrieb:


> Wie weit müssen die Pflanzen auseinander gesetzt werden ?


Das kommt auf die Pflanzen an. Einige können recht ausladend werden, einige sind eher winzig.


----------



## misudapi (20. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hannes, 
du mußt auch noch Sphagnum-__ Moos für den Beet haben. Sonst verändert sich irgendwann der PH-Wert.
Moos einpflanzen und der Rand ist bald nicht mehr zu sehen.
Warte lieber noch mit den sofortigen Einpflanzen. Du kannst ja die bestellten Pflanzen mit Topf solange im Beet reinstellen und sehen ob dir die Zusammenstellung so passt. Wenn nicht, ein Umsetzen fällt dann leichter. Solltes du die Blühmchen sofort eingraben sacken diese mit den Torf nach unten. Ein Nachfüllen mögen manche Sorten gar nicht. 
Den Fehler hab ich nämlich auch gemacht. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## hannes0869 (20. Aug. 2015)

Ich habe mal nach dem Spaghum __ Moos gegoogelt. Das gibt es lebend und getrocknet. Welches ist das richtige ?  Und wird das dann als "__ Bodendecker" genutzt oder kommt es einfach in eine Ecke ?

So wie ich das verstanden / mich belesen habe, nehme ich lebendes Sphagnum-Moos... verteile es im Moorbeet... um die anderen Pflanzen herum, drücke es etwas in die Erde und besprühe das Sphagnum-Moos. 

Das wars dann ?



Und ja, das mit dem Topf reinstellen ist erst mal ok


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2015)

Du kannst auch mal schauen - oft ist dieses __ Moos bei den gekauften Pflanzen dabei. Dann breitet es sich von alleine aus.


----------



## hannes0869 (20. Aug. 2015)

So, die Pflanzen sind angekommen.

1x Sarracenia X Stebensii M
1x     ´´             purpuera
1x    ´´              oreophila x
1x   Dionaea  muscipula Spider
2x      ´´           muscipula
1x   Drosera filiformis
2x  __ Moornelke
2x  Russisches __ Wollgras
2x Pinguicula grandiflora __ Fettkraut (auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen)

Bitte evtl. Rechschreibfehler bei den Namen zu entschuldigen.

Bis auf das Russische Wollgras sind alle in Ihren Töpfen ins Moorbeet gesetzt worden.

Auf dem 4. und 5. Bild sieht man an den Pflanzen sowas wie __ Moos... ist es das o.g. Moos ?

Was ist auf dem 6. Foto zu sehen ? Das habe ich nicht bestellt.

Dürfen die Blätter des __ Venusfliegenfalle das Beet / Moor berühren ? Denke mal das ist nicht schlimm.

Und ist das Moor zu dicht besiedelt ?

Danke


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2015)

Das auf dem 6. Foto ist das __ Moos. Die Schlauchpflanze und das __ Wollgras haben auch von dem Moos im Topf.
Ich würde die __ Schlauchpflanzen nach hinten setzen und denen ein bisschen mehr Platz einräumen. Wenn die richtig loslegen, siehst Du von dem Rest nichts mehr.
Die __ Venusfliegenfalle soll winterhart sein?


----------



## hannes0869 (20. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Das auf dem 6. Foto ist das __ Moos. Die Schlauchpflanze und das __ Wollgras haben auch von dem Moos im Topf.
> Ich würde die __ Schlauchpflanzen nach hinten setzen und denen ein bisschen mehr Platz einräumen. Wenn die richtig loslegen, siehst Du von dem Rest nichts mehr.
> Die __ Venusfliegenfalle soll winterhart sein?



Ok, dann muss ich kein Moos mehr kaufen.

Und jepp... gerade noch mal gelesen.  Bei den meisten steht Winterhart mit Abdeckung....auf das Wort Abdeckung hatte ich gar nicht geachtet...


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Die __ Venusfliegenfalle soll winterhart sein?


Meine sind so durch den letzten Winter.....sind aber am kümmern.


----------



## samorai (20. Aug. 2015)

Nach drei Jahre des mickern sieht meine __ Venusfliegenfalle sehr gut aus.
Wie alt ist Deine Totto?
Ich weiß das es eine Moorbeet-Pflanze ist, habe sie auf meiner Insel gesetzt.
    

Gruß Ron!


----------



## hannes0869 (20. Aug. 2015)

Also abdecken werde ich das Moor nicht. Ich möchte gerne meine Pflanzen auch im Winter sehen.  Ich würde die Pflanzen die nicht winterhart oder nur abgedeckt im Winter überleben in eine Zinkwanne pflanzen und diese dann in Winter rein holen. In dem Moorbeet draußen kommen dann wirklich nur die winterharten. 
Welche ausser der __ Venusfliegenfalle würdet ihr aus Erfahrung, als nicht winterhart ohne Abdeckung bezeichnen ?
Danke


----------



## pema (21. Aug. 2015)

Alle anderen sind winterhart...ohne Abdeckung.
petra


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Aug. 2015)

Nicht winterharte Pflanzen ins Haus holen, kann aber auch problematisch werden, wenn die Pflanze zu warm und / oder nicht hell genug steht. Wenn es auf Grund der Gegebenheiten schwierig wäre, der __ Venusfliegenfalle einen passenden Platz drinnen zu bieten,  würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen und sie draußen lassen. Gut abgedeckt mit Tannenreisig und Laub und vielleicht nicht gerade an den Rand des Gefäßes pflanzen, wo sie Frost von der Seite bekommen kann sondern etwas geschützter nach innen. Zwischen den Harten im Garten sozusagen.


----------



## hannes0869 (21. Aug. 2015)

Habe jetzt noch mal ein "mobiles Moorbeet" gebaut       Kommt natürlich noch Erde rein. Und klar auch mit Wasserspeicher.

Und damit die Venusfliegenfallen Gesellschaft haben noch eine Schlauchpflanze und einen __ Sonnentau als Gesellschaft dazu getan.

Ich denke ich werde drin schon einen idealen Platz finden.

Gibt es denn eine "Grenztemperatur" ? -5 oder -10 Grad ?


_*Ganz Herzlichen Dank für die vielen Antworten*_


----------



## misudapi (21. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Hannes,
dich hat wohl das Moor-Beet-Fieber erwischt.
ein "mobiles Moorbeet"   . So fängt es an!!!!

Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen da du die __ Moornelke am Rand gesetzt hat. Das ist gut so, so kann sich ein Teil der Blätter zu Seite ausbreiten. Die werden ja recht groß.
Ich hab meinen ganz dicht am Rand gesetzt.   
Die __ Schlauchpflanzen gehören wirklich nach hinten, die sind von ersten Moorbeet ( drei Jahre alt) diesen Sommer 70 cm hoch geworden.

Das mit der "Grenztemperatur"  ist unwichtig. Was willst du denn machen wenn die Pflanzen bei -6° festgefrohren sind und du hörts es wird -15°.
Ausgraben?? Oder dein "mobiles Mooerbeet" so lange ohne Licht im Keller stellen? Da bin ich mal neugierig.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## hannes0869 (23. Aug. 2015)

Nein, das mit der Grenztemperatur war deswegen gefragt, weil ich dann das "mobile Beet" komplett reinholen möchte. Und nicht an einen Platz ohne Licht im Keller.
Ging auch nur um die __ Venusfliegenfalle.

Was machst Du mit den __ Schlauchpflanzen wenn die 70cm hoch sind ? Schneidest Du die irgendwann runter ?

Und was macht man mit "faulen" Schläuchen ? Irgendwann abschneiden ?


----------



## misudapi (23. Aug. 2015)

Mahlzeit,


Da die Spitzen ja am schönsten sind, ist abschneiden keine Massnahme. 
Die langen Schläuche müssten eigendlich abgestützt werden, wenn die mit Wasser voll sind, kippen diese um. 
Da standen sie noch.         


Alles was nach den Winter noch ordentlich aussieht, wird belassen (vorallen nach einen milden Winter können die Schläuche diese Jahreszeit überstehen). Alles andere wird ca. zwei Fingerbreit über den Boden abgeschnitten. 
Natürlich bevor die neuen Blühten und Schläuche kommen.

Über Massnahmen für den Winter brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Meine Beete sind mit __ Moos fast zugewachsen. Ist ein guter Winterschutz.
Ich habe hier aber auch den Rat bekommen, die etwas empfindlichen Pflanzen mit Buchenblätter abzu decken. Es soll sich nicht so schnell auflösen und auch keine so luftdichte Decke bilden,so da an den Pflanzen noch Luft kommt. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für dich?
Gruß Susanne


----------



## hannes0869 (26. Aug. 2015)

Danke für die Tipps... ich werde mir hier alles noch mal durchlesen und denke, dass ich nun einigermaßen fit bin .

Nun bin ich erst mal fertig... (denke ich zumindest )
Einmal das "Hauptmoorbeet" , ein "Nebenmoorbeet", dass "mobile Moorbeet" welches im Winter in den hellen Keller kommt und noch mal ein paar verschiedene Versuche die __ Venusfliegenfalle zu ziehen (mit Stecklingen im Substrat, Stecklinge in etwas Regenwasser und Samen).

Die Gartenzwerge mussten irgendwie sein


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2015)

Na dann mal: viel Spaß an deinen neuen Moorbeeten.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2015)

Hi Hannes,

ich hoffe der verwendete Anteil an der "Moorbeeterde" ist nur sehr klein geblieben.
Moorbeeterde ist trotz Namens ausschließlich für Rhododendren und andere saure nährstoffreiche Böden liebende Verwandte ausgelegt und daher auch mit Kompost, Lauberde, Rindenmulch vermischt und teilweise auch zusätzlich aufgedüngt

als Winterschutz, hat oben Susanne ja schon geschrieben kann man da Buchenlaub verwenden. Grund ist das es das einzigste heimische Laub ist was sich, auch wenn es nass wird, nicht miteinander verklebt und dann wie anderes Laub ne dicke dichte Schicht bildet die kaum Schutz bietet weil keine Luft mehr zwischen dem Laub bleibt. Winterschutz solltest Du den kommenden Winter deinen Pflanzen zur Sicherheit geben, auch wenn fast alle winterfest sind. Sie sind halt ziemlich spät gesetzt worden und wachsen dieses Jahr net mehr ein da sie nun in die Winterruhe gehen - Ganz wichtig noch: unbedingt aus den kleinen Töpfchen raus nehmen und auspflanzen, denn in den Minitöpfchen überleben sie keinen Frost und bekommen bei Trockenheit kaum Wasser aus dem Moor ab

MfG Frank


----------



## hannes0869 (23. Juni 2016)

Huhu...mein Moorbeet gibt es immer noch. Und auch die zwei mobilen 

Allerdings fehlt in diesen das __ Moos. Das kommt die Tage aber rein. Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------

